# Sausage Tree



## Trithor (Oct 1, 2013)

The first rains have fallen at the farm and the transformation is incredible. In a matter of days trees start to bloom and leaf over, non more spectacular than Kegelia Africana or Sausage tree. The tree is a hive of activity with birds catching insects, insects sipping nectar and sunbirds flitting from bloom to bloom. Of course you don't want to be parking your car under the tree either, as when the 15kg seed pods/fruits drop, they cause significant dents.


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2013)

Very interesting. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 1, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 1, 2013)

Interesting how the flowers hang down


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2013)

Cool tree and flowers.


----------



## abax (Oct 2, 2013)

WOW and woohoo! Africa is chock full of amazing and delightful flora and
fauna. That large oval thing is one seed or full of smaller seeds? This tree
just beats the hell out of the huge white oak that is shelling our house!

I gotta ask where the common name "sausage" came from.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 2, 2013)

Most impressive !!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Oct 2, 2013)

abax said:


> WOW and woohoo! Africa is chock full of amazing and delightful flora and
> fauna. That large oval thing is one seed or full of smaller seeds? This tree
> just beats the hell out of the huge white oak that is shelling our house!
> 
> I gotta ask where the common name "sausage" came from.



That large oval thing is the fruit. It is still a small tree, so the fruits are still small, as the tree gets older the fruits get larger and more elongated and look like giant sausages. A fruit of 15kg plus is pretty average, and dropping from 20meters make a proper thud when they hit the ground. 
The fruits are poisonous, but one would assume that something must eat it, but none of the animals on my farm seem to try them.


----------



## Dido (Oct 2, 2013)

nice flower and big fruits, 

do they have interesting ingredients I am always looking for new raw material to sell


----------



## eds (Oct 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> The fruits are poisonous, but one would assume that something must eat it, but none of the animals on my farm seem to try them.



They're supposed to be a favourite food of hippos!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 2, 2013)

No hippo where I am 
Dido, I am quite happy to send you a fruit if you think you can get it into hometown


----------



## Secundino (Oct 2, 2013)

There is one of these gorgeous trees in the neighborhood flowering, too, but I didn't know the sausages were poisonous. The tree is nearby a children playground!


----------



## Dido (Oct 2, 2013)

Only interested if it would have interesting ingredients 
do you know anything over it, could not really find something


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 2, 2013)

Ah man, I was hope for real sausages on a tree :rollhappy:

Neat tree to be sure. I remember seeing my first one in south Florida growing along the Tamiami Trail deep in the everglades when I was a kid. It would be cool for you to post pics of them as well - they're a hoot!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2013)

Interesting tree...


----------

